# Fatty Friday



## lovethemeats (Nov 3, 2017)

So for the past couple weekends I've been stuck working and suffering withdrawals from not smoking anything and reading threads in here.
So with Friday off I jumped to action.
Been over a year since my last sausage fatty and I've been craving one again. So here goes.

The fillings






Also Hashbrown potatoes that are not shown.
Used a 2.5 gal ziplock.  3lbs sausage flattened out with rolling pin. Had to cut the sides as to not mess it up. Tuff bag wouldn't tear right.





Next the cheese, back bacon and breakfast sausage.





Next the eggs and hashbrown potatoes.





Next task. Rolled up.





Let this sit in the fridge over night and then in the morning I did the bacon weave and wrapped it.










Put it in my MES40 at 250 and using apple pellets.
Pulled at 170.





Couple different shots.















And now the plate. The gravy is homemade.  The sausage wasn't too hot. Just right for us. I would use it again.





Wasn't too heavy on the smoke flavor.  The flavors blended well with each other.  I hope everyone is enjoying the pictures.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 3, 2017)

Just in time! I just ground and mixed 5 lbs of Jimmy Dean and 5lbs of Italian... I was deciding on stuffed and wrapped meatballs or making a couple of fatties! Thanks for the inspiration! I like it a lot!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 3, 2017)

That looks perfect.  Very nice


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 3, 2017)

Missed this.. how very cool!

That looks almost meatloaf size.. lol 
Good stuff!


----------



## lovethemeats (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I was hoping it would go over well.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 3, 2017)

I like the egg. that's a good idea. you cooked them a little under first?


----------



## griz400 (Nov 4, 2017)

very nice fattie there .. p:cool:ints to you as well ..


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 4, 2017)

WOO HOO!
That looks fantastic!
Great job!
Al


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 4, 2017)

That is a great looking fatty. Nice bacon weave and I like the egg part as well. Point.....


----------



## lovethemeats (Nov 4, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> I like the egg. that's a good idea. you cooked them a little under first?


I tried doing soft boiled but the fresh eggs were hard peeling and some never made it out of the shell. My friend that gave me them said I should have let them go a week before using like that. Them were only 2 days old from the chickens that laid them. So the ones I didn't manage to destroy I cooked till hardboiled instead.


----------



## lovethemeats (Nov 4, 2017)

This was I did for brunch on Saturday.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice looking fatty! Certainly can tell these are farm fresh eggs!


----------



## troutman (Nov 6, 2017)

Love the cut through the eggs, man that's a great presentation !!!  POINT


----------



## forvols (Feb 23, 2018)

Wow..but I need a nap after just looking at the pictures..man bet that was tastey.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 23, 2018)

lovethemeats said:


> This was I did for brunch on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to say, my girl in Germany's mom made a kind of meatloaf with hardboiled egg in it.  Sometimes it done as tradition and the egg slice pieces are good luck. Lol 
Generally though Germans don't use beef ground as much as we do in the US


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 23, 2018)

Oh.. I forgot you live right by me. :D


----------



## lovethemeats (Feb 23, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Oh.. I forgot you live right by me. :D



Thats right. I'll be waiting by the gate. Bring your pizza to gain entrance. :)


----------

